# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Need ID help

## MrBeeBow

Anyone know what kind of snake this is? I'm in MN but it's possible it came from a box from the west coast 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Steve pisarchik

DeKay's snake.

----------

